# my latest labels



## Duster (Apr 24, 2011)

Here is my latest , I am not sure what layout I want to use.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 24, 2011)

Holy smokes. Those labels are really sweet and I would be proud to use any of them. The first two are my favorite but all three are great!


 I keep going back and looking at the first two and can't decide which I like the best. As I said above all three are super!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2011)

#2 all the way and they are all awesome!!!!!!!!!!! WoW If I were you Id enter the WineMaker Magazine label contest!!! really I think they are all great but #2 is just a winner!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 24, 2011)

Wade E said:


> #2 all the way and they are all awesome!!!!!!!!!!! WoW If I were you Id enter the WineMaker Magazine label contest!!! really I think they are all great but #2 is just a winner!



I have to agree with wade. #1 and #2 are the best - but #2 hands down is the best looking!!!


----------



## rob (Apr 24, 2011)

no way number 1 all the way


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 24, 2011)

rob said:


> no way number 1 all the way



#1 is a little more classy looking - but i think #2 really shows of the label and the name on the label.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2011)

They will both be used as they are for 2 different wines but since I run this forum and its my birthday I have the final say!!!!!!!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 25, 2011)

Wade E said:


> They will both be used as they are for 2 different wines but since I run this forum and its my birthday I have the final say!!!!!!!



Can't argue with that!!!


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice! Did you design them? If you did what was our inspiration?

#1 and #2 are my favorites.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 25, 2011)

All are very nice, hard to pick a favorite! 

Enquiring minds want to know if you are a Photoshop wiz or are these from an online label source?


----------



## Flem (Apr 25, 2011)

Totally awesome labels. They're all great looking.


----------



## Duster (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. 

Happy Belated B-day Wade, hope you had a good day. Do you have any more info on that label contest?

Roblloyd, ya I did come up with them, as far as inspiration, I just think of something, anything really, then do a Google image search on it and let the imagination roll.

As far as different wines, yes they are however neither one of them are in carboys yet. I just had a couple hours to kill this weekend and thought I'd get a jump on things. The name of the wine is easy to change once I settle on a label design.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 25, 2011)

Duster, the label competition Wade was talking about was held a week or two ago. It was with Winemakers Magazine. Click on the link I just posted and then click on competition. You'll be able to see all the winners from years past. I agree with Wade those are award winners in my eyes.


----------

